# Guppy got stuck on filter intake?



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

When I first started fishkeeping years ago, I occasionally had problems with small fish getting stuck to intakes. However, now I keep many small fish and have no such problems. I find that if a fish allows itself to get stuck to the filter intake, then it usually has some other health problem (usually illness) and was already going to die. Healthy small fish should be able to resist it. However, if you are still worried, you can put some cloth over over the intake. However, in my experience this does impact water flow a bit.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

A healthy fish won't get stuck to the intake - when that happens it's an indication that the fish is already in a weakened state. As far as your dead guppy goes, you need to remove him right away as he will foul the water.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

The responses you have gotten on this post are the best and i can not improve on them. I would test the water for amonia just to keep the rest of the fish safe. Make sure your doing weekly water changes of 30 percent. even in a lightly stocked tank fish love water changes. with declorinated water of course.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

wendyjo said:


> A healthy fish won't get stuck to the intake - when that happens it's an indication that the fish is already in a weakened state. As far as your dead guppy goes, you need to remove him right away as he will foul the water.


Oh really? Ok well.. at least something was wrong with him first... I did get him out. I left him in long enough to eat my sandwhich..


----------



## Imaginary1226 (Jul 27, 2010)

Did you buy this guppy recently? Usually guppies from petstores are in pretty bad shape. You should definitely quarantine them before putting them in your main tank. You could also try putting a sponge over the intake. I use aquaclear foam blocks usually the 20 or 30 size. They don't get clogged so easily.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Imaginary1226 said:


> Did you buy this guppy recently? Usually guppies from petstores are in pretty bad shape. You should definitely quarantine them before putting them in your main tank. You could also try putting a sponge over the intake. I use aquaclear foam blocks usually the 20 or 30 size. They don't get clogged so easily.


Yes I did. I bought two if them actually... Both died. The other one died yesterday. Everything else in the tank seems healthy. I'm waiting a while to see if anything else is wrong before looking for a new one. It was form petco. Not the best choice, but their guppies were really spectacular this time.


----------

